# Check out this Group



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

GoGo Penguin


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Good trio but that drum sound is annoying. Turn the snare drum mic down.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks for the intro. These guys have chops. I can hear different genres being mixed together organically, like they love jazz, rock, classical, and it all gets thrown in the mix without thinking about it.


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

Been listening to alot of Pat Metheny’s ECM recordings from the 70s and early 80s, reminds me of that


----------

